# Teterboro, NJ - Buddy, Male, 11 years old, needs a Happy New Year...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Buddy is a senior male German Shepherd who is waiting for his forever home at the Bergen County Animal Shelter in Teterboro, NJ. At the tender age of 11, poor Mr. Buddy is here at our shelter, looking for the right match. This family unfortunately had to move and his family was unable to take him along. It's been a long 3 months for this poor fella and we do not want him to live out his golden years with us. We would rather see him happy and comfortable with a loving family who will take him for all he is. During his stay here, he has formed a bond with some specific people, but is still wary of the majority of strangers he meets. Buddy is a special dog and will need an understanding owner who will let him adjust to his new life on his own terms. Because he is still trying to figure out his situation here at the shelter, it is more than likely it will take him some time to acclimate to his new family and surroundings. We do recommend socializing him, but very gradually. He will need to realize there is no harm done by meeting new people and traveling .

Buddy is in need of a strong leader and someone who can help guide him to a happier, more self-assured dog. He has been staying in our veterinarian's office since he has arrived only because he is severly stressed and anxious in our kennels. Because he is showing signs of high stress, he is on medication to relieve some of that anxiety. Hopefully, it will be easier for him to adapt to his new home life. With a lot of patience, guidance and a great deal of tender, love and care, Buddy will undoubtedly live a life of peace and serenity, which he so rightly deserves. 

If you can give this handsome guy the second chance he deserves, please stop by the Bergen County Animal Shelter to meet him. The shelter is located at 100 United Lane, Teterboro, NJ, near Routes 17 & 46 in the meadowlands area of northern NJ and they are open 7 afternoons per week for adoptions, until 8 PM on Thursdays. Rescues, please visit the shelter's website at http://www.co.bergen.nj.us/bcas/rescue.html to read their rescue policies before contacting the shelter. Buddy's shelter ID is 83064. 

For more information, contact Alice at [email protected] or Doris at [email protected]. Vet references will be required.



*http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/21763821*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump.

Still listed


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Poor baby. I love the seniors.


----------

